# vidio of race/sailing tactics



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Is there any place to buy or rent vidio's of race tactics per say. Preferbaly the start. I've recently started racing my Jeanneau, but spouse, ie tiller person is a green horn, kids also green horns racing and sailing, then there is me, with racing/sailing 20+ yrs ago with layoff in the middle. Books do not help spouse, nor do diagrams on paper. This is why I am wondering if there are vidio type lessons availible somewhere? 

Next will be sending her off for a week of lessons somewhere away from me! 25 yrs of teaching snow ski lessons, I have learned, DO NOT TEACH SPOUSE! kids yes, spouse is grounds for one of us walking the plank!

marty


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Went to July 4 BBQ where this was a topic of discussion. Look up North U sailing seminars and see if they have something suitable. It would also seem that Dave Perry is working on a video about match racing tactics, but it isn't ready yet. (They were filming earlier this week.)


----------



## calmtoday28 (Sep 1, 2007)

*videos*

Edited...cam...spam


----------



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

*Racing Videos*

Contact JWorld. Racing is their business and I think they have exactly what you're looking for. I took their course and bought a couple of their videos. Both are excellent.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been brushing up on the basics of starting tactics with Posey Yacht Design's Tactics simulator. I downloaded the demo which only runs for the first portion of the race. Good thing I'm only wanting to practice the start.  the demo is free. download here:

http://www.poseysail.com/demo.htm

(I find it useful, but your mileage may vary. It seems accurate, since it has me pretty much sucking at the starting tactics. lol)


----------

